# Did I score with this? KHS Montana Pro



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Original female owner, all Deore (down to the headset), TANGE ChroMo Triple Butted and lugged. You can eat sticky rice off it. All the parts are original. Shifts like a dream.

I saw it on CL thinking I was going to have to do some work, but it is spotless.

$85 

Good score? The seat needs replacing, and just for riding purposes, I'll probably go with a different (wider) handlebar, but that's about it. An actual old bike that does not need to be re-worked at all. Any idea of the year? By the build, I'm thinking mid-to-late 80's perhaps?

I mean, really, doesn't Bio-Pace and gawdy colors go hand-in-hand?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice one! I really like the old Montanas.

Not certain of the year, but you could check the 2 letter date codes on the Shimano components and check that against this:

Shimano date codes

Grumps


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Nice one! I really like the old Montanas.
> 
> Not certain of the year, but you could check the 2 letter date codes on the Shimano components and check that against this:
> 
> ...


Thanks Grumps! I'll take some glamour shots of it today with a better camera (took this with my iPhone out of excitement).

From the Shimano code chart, everything is stamped MT160: so it looks like this is from 1988. Like I said, it "feels" 1988 . I'll post it up in the "What's it Worth" thread when I get better pictures.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Its a bit dated for my taste, and I agree the color is kinda wacky, but personal opinions aside looks like you made an excellent score.


----------



## robin640 (Feb 26, 2012)

Good score.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

jeffgothro said:


> Its a bit dated for my taste, I tend to favor 90's bikes, but personal opinions aside looks like you made an excellent score.


Yeah, I know it's old, but I like it - I know you got a thing for the early/mid 90's GT's 

A couple years ago I rebuilt my old freestyle BMX bike (1989 Dyno Pro Compe) and attempted to do a few tricks on it, after riding my modern flatland-specific BMX bike.

I thought to myself "How the F did I ride this thing back in the day?"

It was weird, scary, twitchy and delicate.

That's how I feel about this bike. I think fire roads and light single track MAX on this bike, and rarely. The steering alone makes me wonder how people rode these things BITD, let alone rail or race them.


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

I still have my KHS Montana summit from 20 years ago with LX. Still use it! Good build in USA.


----------



## wernst (Jul 10, 2012)

Old thread, but...

I remember that color scheme from when I used to sell them - my first job was at a bike shop in the late 80's.

That's from 1987. These were very nice at the time and you got a smoking good deal. The only other two models that were above it at the time were the Montana Pro XT (with XT) in Purple and Yellow (sigh, the 80's) and the Montana Team (with SunTour XC9000 and Columbus tubing) in Red and White.

I'm cleaning mine up right now, after a dozen years in storage.










I hope you're enjoying your ride.

-Warr


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

You know, those older KHS bikes were rugged, solid performing bikes and they still are today.

Very nice acquisition there! Love the BioPace crank set and the U brake... does it have the Shark's Tooth on it?

:thumbsup:


----------



## xn7 (Aug 26, 2009)

i have the exact some bike OP, same colors too.

except your wheels are not the same. mine came with anodized araya.. but maybe they came in slightly different trim.. despite both being the montana pro.

also the saddle is different

mine is a 87


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I actually upgraded the drivetrain to something a little more modern. I know - blasphemy.

I know that this is further blasphemy, but what would you vintage guys think about converting this to a SS? I ride SS almost exclusively, and I love the feel of this bike.

Here's how it currently looks like.

Photo by dionridesbikes • Instagram


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

The KHS is pretty light weight bikes. I don't see why no? With mine i didn't have the heart to change anything because it is very smooth bike and LX gears are very very smooth...if gears are shot I would convert mine to SS...


----------



## xn7 (Aug 26, 2009)

ss would be cool.

impressed you added more color to the bike lol.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Personally I love the color. Real men ride pink.


----------



## PSYCLONE (Dec 8, 2006)

I just scored a Montana Team in immaculate condition for the paltry sum of $20. It may have been my first real good deal on a bike since Reagan was president.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Those Montana's usually have some pretty sought after parts...amazing score!


----------



## JF_ (Mar 9, 2013)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Nice one! I really like the old Montanas.
> 
> Not certain of the year, but you could check the 2 letter date codes on the Shimano components and check that against this:
> 
> ...


I know this is old post, thanks for info. been looking for couple months now! I have what apprears to be an `88 Montana Pro(yellow/purple) letters on derailleur: LA (Jan 88). I bought it new just could'nt remember what yr. Paid about $300.


----------



## dgmtld (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello Dion, my wife has the same bike - original owner. I was just looking for a serial number on it and couldn't find one. Was there a serial number on the bike you bought?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

dgmtld said:


> Hello Dion, my wife has the same bike - original owner. I was just looking for a serial number on it and couldn't find one. Was there a serial number on the bike you bought?


Check on the head tube.


----------



## dgmtld (Jul 14, 2017)

laffeaux said:


> Check on the head tube.


Hi Laffleaux, thanks for the tip - I checked it out and couldn't see anything. Maybe I'll have to clean the bike up to find it.


----------



## Hesher123 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Whie KHS Mountain bike from mid to late 80s?*

Hi,

I am dragging up this old thread again to see if any of you know the exact year and model of my first "MTB":

It was a white KHS, I believe it was a low end model of the Montana but not positive, and was purchased new in 1987... so it could be an 86' model.

This is the only picture I can find of it:









After it was stolen I bought a 1989 Specialized Rockhopper which is still sitting in my friends garage 

Any info on that bike would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------

